#  Vorstellungen >   bin auch neu >

## lady_dea

hallo 
ich bin 27 u wohne in dachau. 
vor über 4 jaren bin ich an nem cavernom operiert worden und leide seitdem an einer ataxie.
ausgeprägt sichtbar ist nur das gehen.
ich komm ganz gut mit zurecht. Wohlgemerkt ich
meine umwelt wohl nicht.  :Huh?:  
lg lady

----------


## Lilly

Hallo lady
schön, daß du hier gelandet bist. 
ja, kann mir vorstellen, daß die Umwelt mehr Probleme damit hat als du, ist ja oft so, daß sie ihre eigenen Probleme auf einem projezieren, weil sie sich nicht vorstellen können, daß man damit gut umgehen kann...

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Lady!  :Smiley:  
Ich mußte mich erst schlaumachen, was ein Kavernom ist.
Also, es gibt zerebrale, spinale und Leberkavernome. 
Da die OP bei Dir eine Ataxie zur Folge hatte, war Dein Kavernom wahrscheinlich ein spinales? 
Ich denke, alles, was irgendwie nach Erkrankungen des Nervensystems, ob zentral oder peripher, riecht, ist den Leuten einfach zu ferne.
Damit will man nix zu tun haben. Und man möchte schon gar nicht daran erinnert werden, daß man jederzeit selber von einer neurologischen Krankheit betroffen sein kann. 
Herzlich willkommen an Board!  :smelling_flower:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Lady  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :shy_flower:  
Schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hast 
Liege Grüße und viel Spass bei uns 
Michael

----------


## lady_dea

hallo an alle
erstmal ein herzliches danke schön 
ich glaube hier bin ich endlich richtig. 
@ ulrike: das was ich hatte, war zelebrales
und nun ist das zns total im eimer (sag ich immer  :Grin: )

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Lady! 
Nö, wenn es im Eimer ist, sieht das ganz anders aus.
Aber "angekratzt" ist es, und das ist auch nur sehr begrenzt lustig. 
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## lady_dea

@ ulrike: nagut dann angekratz  :Lips Sealed:  aber deswegen regeneriert es sich nich bzw kaum  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Ulrike

Weißt Du, wir haben einen MS-ler an Board, dessen ZNS leider Gottes wirklich ziemlich im Eimer ist, deshalb war mir die Unterscheidung wichtig. 
Das ist seine Homepage: http://www.thomas-zabel.de.ki/

----------


## lady_dea

@ulrike: sorry das wußte ich nicht  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Leonessa

Die Homepage ist sehr beeindruckend!
Dieser Thomas Zabel ist echt bewundernswert! Wow!

----------


## StarBuG

Besonders gut hat mir der Text über die MS gefallen. 
Echt lesenswert, mit sehr viel Humor bei einer so schlimmen Krankheit.
Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Lady_ Dea! 
Erst mal ein herzliches HALLO hier in unserer Runde!  :shy_flower:  
Ich hätte da gleich eine Bitte! Ich bin blutiger Leie und verstehe kein Ärztelatein. Kann man das auch irgendwann alles in deutsch schreiben?? Ich wüßte ja auch gerne, worum es geht! Ich weiß zwar, was MS ist, aber die spezifischen Begriffe, die damit zusammenhängen kenne ich nicht! 
Ich werde mir die Thomas Zabel Seite natürlich später auch anschauen!

----------


## Ulrike

Thomas freut sich übrigens immer über neue Kontakte, per Mail oder persönlich *mit dem Zaunpfahl winke*  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------

